# استفسار عن نوع الدينمو لطاحونة هواء



## m.jamal (25 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم محمد من سوريا اريد من المختصين مساعدتي لتوليد كهرباء من طاحونة هواء بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء الشبه الدائم بسبب قصف اغلب شبكات الكهرباء
اسئلتي هي 
لدي بطارية 110 امبير 12 فولت وانفلتر 1000 وات 
هل يمكن استخدام مولد دينمو 24 فولت لشحن البطارية للاستفادة من اي حركة هواء صغيرة مع وضع دارة فصل الشحن عند اكتمال الشحن
وإذا كانت الاجابة لا فما هو افضل مولد دينمو يصلح للاستفادة من اي حركة هواء صغيرة 
وماذا تقصدون بوضع مغناطيس بقلب الدينمو ؟؟؟
ما رأيكم بوضع مروحة مبرد سيارة كبيرة كمروحة للدينمو


----------



## m.jamal (29 نوفمبر 2013)

وينكم يا شباب الرجاء المساعدة اخوكم من سوريا


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

m.jamal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوكم محمد من سوريا اريد من المختصين مساعدتي لتوليد كهرباء من طاحونة هواء بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء الشبه الدائم بسبب قصف اغلب شبكات الكهرباء
> اسئلتي هي
> لدي بطارية 110 امبير 12 فولت وانفلتر 1000 وات
> ...



اخي محمد للاستفادة من طاقة الرياح الضعيفة غير اقتصادية

فكر في تركيب الواح طاقة شمسية (متر في متر) تكفي لشحن البطارية بالاضافة الي تسغيل الكهرباء نهارا.......علما بان طاقة البطارية 1.3 كيلو وات ساعة هو مقدار صغير


----------



## m.jamal (1 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اخي محمد للاستفادة من طاقة الرياح الضعيفة غير اقتصادية
> 
> فكر في تركيب الواح طاقة شمسية (متر في متر) تكفي لشحن البطارية بالاضافة الي تسغيل الكهرباء نهارا.......علما بان طاقة البطارية 1.3 كيلو وات ساعة هو مقدار صغير




طيب اخي ممكن مساعدتي في فكرة تعديل دينمو السيارة 12 فولط بكيفية اضافة مغناطيس داخل الدينمو وإذا كان يوجد فيديو يظهر الفكرة فالرجاء مساعدتي


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

m.jamal قال:


> طيب اخي ممكن مساعدتي في فكرة تعديل دينمو السيارة 12 فولط بكيفية اضافة مغناطيس داخل الدينمو وإذا كان يوجد فيديو يظهر الفكرة فالرجاء مساعدتي



يمكن اضافة مغناطيس و لكن لا يفضل و لكن هناك طريقة أخري



د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة ... نعم اضافة المغناطيس تحل مشكلة الاقلاع في التوليد ولكنها تخلق مشكلة أكبر وهي إلغاء التنظيم وبالتالي تخريب البطارية وكل الأجزاء الكهربائية ....
> ولتوضيح ذلك عندما تزداد سرعة الدينامو يرتفع الفولط والأمبير وكلما ارتفع الفولط قليلا تنخفض شدة التيار الذاهبة للعضو الدوار بالتدريج عبر الدارة الالكترونية وعندما يقترب الفولط من 14.25 فولط عندها يقترب تيار التحريض من الصفر ....
> بينما بوجود المغناطيس الدائم ضمن العضو الدوار سيؤدي الى استمرار ارتفاع الفولط الناتج أكثر من المطلوب ( ولولا ذلك لكانت شركات التصنيع وضعت ذاك المغناطيس وخلصتنا ) ( ولايجوز ان نقول ان شركات التصنيع غاب عن تفكيرهم هذا الحل ونحن أذكى منهم )
> ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت بالاجابة .....واتمنى لك التوفيق​





كيفية تشغيل دينمو السيارة



د حسين قال:


> ان تشغيل دينامو السيارة يلزمه الشروط التالية
> 1 -يجب ان تربطه بواسطة بكرات لتؤمن سرعة دوران لاتقل عن ألف دورة بالدقيقة
> 2- الجسم المعدني للدينامو هو السالب
> 3- الخطين الموجبين يجب التمييز بينهما وهما ليسا متشابهين حيث يكون غالبا أحدهما أثخن من الآخر والثخين يوصل مباشر للقطب الموجب للبطارية
> ...



شرح التوصيل



د حسين قال:


> الأخ ناصر المحترم
> طريقة التوصيل سهلة للغاية وهي كما يلي
> يتم توصيل المصدر الخارجي ويجب الا يقل عن 12 فولط مستمر حيث يوصل القطب السالب للمصدر الى جسم الدينامو ثم يوصل القطب الموجب من المصدر الى السلك الرفيع للدينامو اما مباشرة او بربط مصباح 12 فولط واستطاعته بحدود 2 الى 6 واط فتلاحظ أن المصباح يضيئ قبل تدوير الدينامو
> وبعدها ندور الدينامو ولايوجد فرق باتجاه الدوران ونبدأ بزيادة سرعة الدوران حتى تصل للحد المطلوب واثناء ذلك تبدأ شدة الاضاءة في المصباح بالانخفاض حتى ينطفئ نهائيا عندها يكون خرج المولد 12 فولط تأخذها من السلك الثخين كموجب ومن جسم المحرك سالب وحاول في البداية أن يكون التحميل باستطاعة قليلة وستلاحظ عند التحميل أن تدوير الدينامو يصبح اصعب ويحتاج لجهد أكبر يتناسب مع الاستطاعة المقدمة . عندها يمكن قطع تيار المصدر مع متابع تدوير الدينامو شرط الا تتوقف او تتباطأ السرع ويمكن ان يبق متصلا ولا يوجد مشكلة من بقائه متصلا .... أرجو لك التوفيق .... وان تكتب ما يحصل معك من اجل المتابع والفائدة ...
> ملاحظة سرعة الدوران يجب ان تتجاوز ألف دورة بالدقيقة ...​





صورة توضيحية











و بالتوفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## m.jamal (1 ديسمبر 2013)

استفسار آخر ماهي افضل انواع المراوح
لدي مروحة مبرد تركس كبيرة من الحديد قطرها 90 سم 
ويوجد لدي مروحة شكل s دورانها عامودي
وبأمكاني تفصيل مروحة من بواري البلاستيك الكبيرة 10 انش


----------



## يااسين (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اليك هذا الرابط 

http://www.fieldlines.com/index.php?topic=128738.0


http://www.watchtv.net/~rburmeister/Randys WindGenny.html


----------



## m.jamal (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*دارة تنظيم شحن للبطارية*

اريد ان اوصل المولد مباشرة للمروحة ولا اريد ان اغير من لف المولد 
فهل يوجد دارة لتنظيم الشحن إذا كان الفولط من تحت 12 فولط أو إذا كان اكبر من 12 فولط 
اريد دارة تنظيم شحن للبطارية ؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (29 ديسمبر 2013)

أولا - شكرا للمهندس محمد على استعارته لمشاركاتي السابقة لتوضيح الفكرة وهذا دليل ثقته بمعلوماتي الفنية .... أكرر شكري
ثانيا - الأخ م جمال يريد نتائج بشروطه الخاصة وهذا مستحيل : ان المراوح التي تتحدث عنها الخاصة بالتركسات مثلا تحتاج الى سرعة هواء أكثر من 15 متر بالثانية لتصل الى سرعة الألف دورة بالدقيقة وبدون تحميل وهذا شرط انتاج الكهرباء من دينامو السيارة على وضعه الطبيعي .... ومن اجل انتاج فولط مفيد للشحن بسرعات اقل من 1000 د ب د لابد من اعادة لفه بسلك ناعم وعدد لفات كبير وهذا يجعله ينتج الفولط المطلوب بالسرعات الخفيفة ولكن للأسف لن يعطيك شدة تيار مفيدة عمليا . اما دارة التنظيم فهي موجودة ضمن المولد تلقائيا في المولدات الحديثة .
والأفضل عمليا ان تصنع مروحة بطول شفرات أكبر ما يمكن وبحدود 6 أمتار وتربط الداينامو الكلاسيكي الخاص بالسيارات عن طريق بكرات وسيور ناقلة لزيادة السرعة وتبحث عن تيارات هوائية كافية وهذا مبين في الصورة السابقة ..وتستفيد من الشروحات الواردة أعلاه... وغير ذلك يعتبر عبثا دون فائدة ... والله الموفق​


----------



## m.jamal (28 فبراير 2014)

ما هو الافضل الدينمو الحديث ولا الدينمو القديم 
الدينمو 40 امبير ولا الافضل ان يكون فوق 200 امبير 
انا بصدد شراء دينمو 
الرجاء مساعدتي على اختيار نوع الدينمو 
هل يوجد مع الدينمو دارة لتنظيم الفوط


----------



## m.jamal (2 مارس 2014)

*بأنتظار ردكم يا مختصين 





اعذروني لكثرة اسألتي *


----------

